# Medical Coding and Billing



## malon_485@hotmail.com (May 6, 2011)

Hi, 
I just completed my diploma in medical coding and billing. I am seeking employment within the Atlanta area.   Please advise!!

Thank you


----------



## twizzle (May 7, 2011)

*Medical coding and billing*

Put a brief but relevant resume together along with a good covering letter. In all probability you will require a certification such as CPC before anyone will hire you and then they may want experience as well. You will likely need to look at all jobs within the medical office arena initially so as to get your foot in the door and then proceed to coding or billing later. Unfortunately, in many areas of the country, it is not easy to find good coding jobs. Conversely, here in west Florida we sometimes have difficulty filling positions either because no one applies, or those that do are unsuitable for whatever reason.
I wish you good luck anyway.


----------

